# Normans Riding Hospital, Winlayton



## taliesin (May 27, 2009)

*Normans Riding Hospital, Winlaton / Blaydon*

Hello all
I had heard a bit about this place and as its on my doorstep, had to check it out. If you dont know it was originally set up as a contagious diseases isolation hospital!!! but was only ever used for geriatrics.
This was the first visit and only involved one building. There will be more and next time a torch will be a good idea for the darker bits! 
All rather trashed but I did expect worse, as the place has been apparently closed for 20yrs. Now that the roof is going though, at least in one building, I expect the decline to speed up.

















































They even had the flags out for me!




Have to admit, this place like many others that seem so immediately abandoned, make me rather sad, in seeing how elements of peoples lives have just been left to rot.


----------

